# Fitting In -- It's Not So Important



## Smith (Sep 4, 2016)

Hey there, this is something I wrote a while back, almost a year ago now, for my high-school newspaper. It was an opinion / student life piece, and was the final part in a three part series about fitting in, each part having been written by a different writer with a different focus.

This was written in an ambiguous manner. We had to write something *based* off of somebody we knew, but without using their name, so that it would be something everybody could relate to.

Feedback and constructive criticism are more than welcome! ^_^ (oh, and the original article can be found here on the online publication: http://www.romeonews.org/fitting-in-part-three-its-not-so-important/)

---

Some people wouldn't believe it if they heard that "Individual" is into video games and sports, yet still has time for band. Being a part of different groups seems taboo, almost like it's wrong to sit at more than one lunch table.

But maybe there is a lesson to be learned from setting free your inner social butterfly: that fitting in isn't as hard -- or important -- as we think it is in high-school.

"He'd" be the first to tell you that he's ranked Platinum II in League of Legends. So you won't find his computer in the closet. Video games are not his guilty pleasure. "Individual" is on the drum-line by day and a math tutor by night. There's no reason for him to be ashamed of staying true to himself. The drum-line is a family to him, where he moves to the sound of his own beat.

Don't like it? Fine.

According to www.stageoflife.com, a survey done in March of 2013 shows that 40% of teens are afraid of peer pressure or not fitting in with people at school.

It doesn't matter to him what others think though. Whether it's a Michigan State hoodie or a Guns N' Roses shirt, what he wears gives free insight to himself, and people can take it or leave it. Putting himself out there makes finding like-minded individuals easier. It's advertising.

Those who are shallow enough to judge a book by its cover aren't worth his time. However, the ones that flip a few pages might like what they find. Even if they don't, at least they read anything at all.

The point is, that this high school exists in its own little world. After you leave, you'll only stay in  touch with the people you want to stay in touch with.

Colleges will be looking at ACT scores and GPAs, and maybe how involved you were here, but not what cliques you clicked with. All the drama and all the gossip will fall to the wayside out in the real world. Nobody will care anymore about who was on Homecoming Court. Nobody will care about who dated who.

These four years are about figuring out who you really are. Don't be afraid to make mistakes; grow from them, that's part of the process. Take classes or join clubs you haven't considered before and broaden your horizons. Learn to separate real friends from acquaintances. Quit worrying about what other people think is "cool".

What's cool, is being you.

Sometimes finding yourself takes reinventing. Burning what you are now to ashes, and then going by your own standards in order to rise as the phoenix you were meant to be.

Other times you're on the right path already, and only have to transcend who you are now, metamorphosing into your true form. A bright, beautiful social butterfly.


----------



## Winston (Sep 5, 2016)

This spoke to me, and really brought back memories.

I hung out with The Stoners, The Rednecks, The Jocks... anyone who's company I enjoyed.  I never worried about what they thought of me, because I learned early that my value doesn't reside with them.
I was always "cool", and when someone (or group) were being A-Holes, I left.  I had no loyally to jerks.
I'm sure some of them talked behind my back.  Some talked smack to my face.  I never bought their drama, or lies.

Sounds like you get it, Smith.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice piece, Smith. You bring out what I consider to be valuable and truthful information without sounding too preachy. Good work! : D


----------



## Smith (Sep 11, 2016)

Winston said:


> This spoke to me, and really brought back memories.
> 
> I hung out with The Stoners, The Rednecks, The Jocks... anyone who's company I enjoyed.  I never worried about what they thought of me, because I learned early that my value doesn't reside with them.
> I was always "cool", and when someone (or group) were being A-Holes, I left.  I had no loyally to jerks.
> ...



Seems like we're on the same page here, Winston. In middle school I fell into that trap of classifying people based on what group they belonged to. But then again, so did just about all the other kids.

During times of introspection, which started when my depression did, I started to find out a lot of things about myself, and other people. And over time, life experience and maturity just completely changes your understanding of things.

Maybe part of it is being a writer, too. We often see more in people than the average person does.



danielstj said:


> Nice piece, Smith. You bring out what I consider to be valuable and truthful information without sounding too preachy. Good work! : D



Thanks daniel! Your support and constructive criticism are always more than welcome.

My photojournalism / newspaper teacher is by far one of the best teachers I've ever had (she was a total hot-mom too). She helped me tremendously with my writing, and I fucking loved the way her classes were set-up. It was perfect for me, and I learned a lot.

I'm probably going to go to college for journalism, and hopefully get a job doing something I love.


----------

